
Jocelyn Bell Burnell, quiet revolutionary, wins $3MM prize for pulsars discovery - EvilMonkeyMat
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/jocelyn-bell-burnell-wins-3-million-prize-for-discovering-pulsars/
======
ColinWright
... and she immediately donates it to a fund a scholarship to help counter
"unconscious bias" in physics:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-
environment-45425872](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45425872)

~~~
EvilMonkeyMat
Yes. What an amazing woman.

------
snapetom
One of the pulsars she discovered was the basis for Joy Division's Unknown
Pleasures' iconic image.

